# زواج الرجل بامرأه اكبر منه



## candy shop (27 مايو 2007)

زواج الرجل بامرأه اكبر منه​بصراحه موضوع جميل ويستهدف

للنقاش....

رفض مجتمعنا الشرقي بزواج رجل بأمراه اكبر منه سنآآآآ 
قبل كل شي أورد لكم قصه عن هذا الزواج؟؟ 

تزوجت معلمه برجل أصغر منها بثلاث سنوات وعاشو مع بعض تقريبآ أربع سنوات وكانت هذه الاربع سنوات دائما في مشاكل من اهل الزوج لرفضهما الشديد بأمرأه اكبر منه وكانو يقولون له (( تتزوج أمراه اكبر منك عشان تربيك)) هذا المنتشر لدينا في الوقت الحاضر وكذلك رفض اهل الزوجه بسبب ان الرجل لايتحمل مسؤلية امراه اكبر منه ولايعرف مصلحتها هذا كلام اهل الزوجه......!!!!!!! 

فما رأيكم اخواني واخواتي بهذا الموضوع بصراحه 

من الذي يرضى به ومن الذي لايرضى ولمـــــــــــــــــــــاذا؟؟؟

قضيه تستهدف الشباب تحديدا ارجوا مشاركتي برايكم
​


----------



## Coptic Man (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: زواج الرجل بامرأه اكبر منه*

الموضوع ده بيرجع لعقلية الراجل وحكمته وثقته في نفسه وده اهم ما في الموضوع

لو واثق انه بحكمته هيقدر ينجح بيته مش هيفرق معاه اكبر ولا اصغر

وسوري يعني الراجل ده بدال سامح لاهل بيته يقولوه الكلام ده ومش محترمينه

يبقي لا ينفع يتجوز واحدة اكبر منه ولا اصغير يقعد جنبه امه افضله ههههههه

الموضوع مش صعب ولا حاجة هو من المعروف اني عقلية البنت اكبر من الولد بسنتين ومحتاجه تفهم وعناية اكتر بس اي واحد لو فاهم ده كويس وواثق من نفسه وقدراته انها تسمح وبيحبها فوق كل ده يبقي مفيش اي مشكلة

شكرا يا كاندي علي الموضوع الجميل


----------



## LOLA012 (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: زواج الرجل بامرأه اكبر منه*

:smil14:ميرسى يا كاندى علي الموضوع الجرئ ده هو فعلا عايز مناقشة لان مجتمعنا الشرقى بينظر الى هذة النوعية من الزواج على انه ارتكب خطأ فادح وانه المفروض يشوف بنت سنها مناسب لسنه ده البنات بقوا اكتر من الهم على القلب 
بس المفروض ان هما احرار مادم انهم شايفين ان هما مناسبين لبعض مايهمهمش كلام الناس لان كل واحد بيتكلم على حسب وجهة نظره هو وعلى حسب العادات والتقاليد المتعارف عليها فى المجتمع 
وكل واحد بيبقى راسم صورة لشريك الحياة مادم لقاها يبقى خلاص يحاول يتاقلم عليها وساعتها مش هيفرق معاه فرق السن بس كله باللياقة يعنى اقصدى الفرق فى السن ميكونش كبير هى هتربيه من الاول ولا ايه
بس فى المشكلة اللى قدامنا المفروض على كل واحد انه يحاول يحوت على التانى لان الاهل مش هيسبوهم فى حالهم علشان كدة المفروض ميحاولوش يقعدوا كتير لما الموضوع ده يتفتح علشان الذن على الودان امر من السحر 
سلاااااااااااااااممممممممممم 
وربنا معاهم ومعانا  امين 
lolaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## basboosa (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: زواج الرجل بامرأه اكبر منه*

عايزة اقولك يا كاندى ان الموضوع ده مهم جدا جدا جدا جدا لان انا عندى كذا واح صاحبتى واقعين فى الموضوع ده ومش عارفين اذا كان ده صح او غلط ساعات الولد بيكون موافق لكن المشكله فى اهله ممكن يوافقوا وبعد الزواج ينكدوا عليه ويسموها شفاعات زى فيلم شباب امراة او يقواه هو من همه اتجوز واحه قد امه ده بيبقى كلام سخيف وبينكد على الزوج والزوجة حياتهم بس هما اللى اختاروا صدقينى بجد انا كمان عايزة اعرف راى كل الناس فى الموضوع ده بالذات وربنا يباركك


----------



## candy shop (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: زواج الرجل بامرأه اكبر منه*

كل الكلام اللى انت قولته جميل يا كوبتك

بس للاسف مجتمعنا مش بيرحم مع ان دى حياتهم والمفروض انهم احرار فيها

بس بتلاقى حتى لو هما كويسين مع بعض وحصل خلاف عادى بنهم يقولوا ماهى اصل

مكنتش ليه دى اكبر منه

انا معاك لو  الفرق بسيط اوكى بس لو كبير اعتقد مش مستحب 

وشكرااااااا ليك​


----------



## candy shop (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: زواج الرجل بامرأه اكبر منه*

ساعات يا لولا بتبقى مرايه الحب عميه

ممكن يبقى منبهر بيها ولما يفوق يندم

دا فى حاله لو الفرق كبير

حالت كتير وممكن يا خدها كبيره علشان معاها فلوس كتير

وساعات بيكون حب حقيقى ويستمر  فى حاله لو الفرق مش كبير

شكرااااا يا لولا​


----------



## candy shop (28 مايو 2007)

*رد على: زواج الرجل بامرأه اكبر منه*

المهم يا بسبوسه الفرق بنهم قد ايه

متهيألى لو الفرق بسيط الاهل هيمنعوا ليه


لكن لو كبير فانا معاهم وخدى بالك انهم مش هيعيشوا لوحدهم 

من غير اهل

ميرسى يا بسبوسه
​


----------



## newman_with_jesus (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: زواج الرجل بامرأه اكبر منه*

*الاخ العزيز 
سلام ومحبة ربنا يسوع المسيح 
نشكرك على طرح موضوع شيق كهذا الموضوع *


----------



## candy shop (11 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: زواج الرجل بامرأه اكبر منه*

شكرااااااا ليك يا نيومان على ردك

الجميل وربنا يكون معاك​


----------



## basboosa (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: زواج الرجل بامرأه اكبر*

انا عايزة اعرف الفرق الكبير ده يعنى كام سنة والصغير يبقى كام سنة
عايزة اعرف بجد:t9:


----------



## candy shop (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: زواج الرجل بامرأه اكبر منه*

انا فى رأى يا بسبوسه السن المعقول

اكتر حاجه 10 سنين

بعد كده يبقى كبيروكتير

وسمحونى​


----------



## بنت الفادى (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: زواج الرجل بامرأه اكبر منه*

موضيعك ديما مميزة يا كاندى
فعلا موضوع ممتازويستحق المشاركه
عارفه انا اتحطيت فى الموقف دا
اتقدملى واحد انا اكبر منه بسنه ونصف
وهو عارف طبعا واتنقشنا فى الموضوع دا كتير
وهو رافض تماما اننا نتكلم فى موضوع السن
وطبعا  انا كنت رافضه الموضوع يمكن علشان انا مكنتش اعرفه كويس
مش بس كدة 
اول حاجه فكرت فيها الناس هتقول ايه
من همه اخد واحدة قد  مامته
هو دا اللى بيتقال
كمان عرفت بعد كدا انو دخل فى خلافات كتير مع اهله بسبب الموضوع دا
بس انا اسمع عن ناس متجوزين الزوجه اكر بسنتين وتلاته وعايشين كويس
ومن غير مشاكل
مش مهم كلام الناس المهم شخصيه الانسان والهدف من الزواج
يعنى مينفعش واحد يتجوز واحدة اكبر منه لمجرد انها غنيه دا اللى هيخلق المشاكل
موضوعك رائع يا كاندى ربنا معاكى​


----------



## candy shop (15 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: زواج الرجل بامرأه اكبر منه*

بنت الفادى

متزعليش منى هو اصلا ضعيف الشخصيه

لان الفرق مش كبير اوى دى كلها حاجات بسيطه جدا جدا

انا معاكى ان ما ينفعش واحد ياخد واحده اكبر منه بكنير علشان عندها فلوس ده جواز مصلحه

ودا طبعا مرفوض نهائى

شكراااااااا يا حببتى وربنا يكون معاكى​


----------



## twety (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: زواج الرجل بامرأه اكبر منه*

*انا سمعت عن الجواز ده كتير*
*وسمعت كمان ان كان فى مرة ندوة ومناقشات كتير عن الموضضوع ده*
*وابونا اتكلم مع البنات فيه*
*وحصل ان فى كاهن تم على ايدة جوازات من النوع ده*
*وكلعا ناجحه*
*النبت بيوصل الفرق فى السن ل3 سنين*

*بصى من وجهه نظرى *
*فى حاجتين *
*الاولى : على حسب المكان*
*يعنى لو صعيد خالص يعنى قرى وكده *
*هيبقى الموضوع عادى خالص*
*ومحدش يقول تلت ال3 كام*
*وبرضه فى الواقع الحالى فى بلاد كتير مش صعيد*
*بيكون فيها عادى بس ممكن بيحصل الكلام ده*
*وانا اعرف واحد وواحده البنت اكبر بسنتين وموافقه عادى *
*والاتنين فى قصه جب ودلوقت متجوزين عادى*
*ومفيش اى مشاكل*

*التانيه بقى : بالنسبه ليا انا*
*ارفض كده خالص*
*لانى مش بحب الجواز دة مش بحب يكون الولد هو الاصغر*
*لانه مهما كان هو المفروض رزم القوة فى البيت*
*لما نتخانق هقوله بس ياصغنن*
*او حاجه من الكلام ده يعنى*
*بس انا مش بفضلها *
*انا جالى واحد اصغر منى ب5 شهور موافقتش عليه*
*وبرضه اختلاف فى وجهات النظر*

*وبشخصيه الولد برضه*
*وربنا يستر*

*ميرسى ياماندى على المواضيع العسل دى*


----------



## candy shop (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: زواج الرجل بامرأه اكبر منه*

ميرسى با تويتى على رأيك فى الموضع

والامثله اللى عندك

شكراااااااااا يا قمر يا صغنن هههههههه​


----------



## مارسيليانا (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: زواج الرجل بامرأه اكبر منه*

طب انا اقولكوا فعلا قصه حقيقيه 
 واحدة اتخطبت لواحد اصغر منها بسنه يعنى فرق بسيط مش كبير
 وكل بيقول انهم قد بعض يعنى فرق لايزكر وكانت البنت بتقول لخاطيبها 
محدش هيجيب حكايه السن دى ولا هيتكلم فيها  علشان انا لو سمعت 
اى كلمه او اقل كلمه هتأثر بيها وتجرح مشاعرى قالها ابدا إطلاقاً انتى .. وانتى..
 جه والد خطيبها بيتفرج على صور الخطوبه  وراح قايل وهو زعلان 
0يا واخد الصغير  يا حرامى السوق0 كان ايه اللى حصل فسخت الخطوبه
 مابالكم بقه لو الفرق اكبر هيكون الكلام إيه
موضوعك شيق يا كاندى 
وبجد  هحكيلكوا القصه دى فى مره لأنها فعلا قصه احداثها غريبه
ربنا معاكوا​


----------



## Coptic Man (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: زواج الرجل بامرأه اكبر منه*



twety قال:


> التانيه بقى : بالنسبه ليا انا
> ارفض كده خالص
> لانى مش بحب الجواز دة مش بحب يكون الولد هو الاصغر
> لانه مهما كان هو المفروض رزم القوة فى البيت
> ...


 
:new6::new6::new6:

عسل يا تويتي 

بس كنت عايز اعرف مين ماندي دي اللي بتشكريها في اخر الموضوع :new6:​


----------



## twety (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: زواج الرجل بامرأه اكبر منه*



Coptic Man قال:


> :new6::new6:​
> 
> 
> عسل يا تويتي ​
> ...


 
*تحس انك مبتغلطش خالص:smil8:*
*ياعينى عليك ياصغنن*

*ماشى ياكوووووووووووبتك*


----------



## Coptic Man (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: زواج الرجل بامرأه اكبر منه*



twety قال:


> *تحس انك مبتغلطش خالص:smil8:*
> *ياعينى عليك ياصغنن*
> 
> *ماشى ياكوووووووووووبتك*


 
بتغلطي فيا وبتقولي يا صغنن ربنا يسامحك 

انا كنت مجرد با استفسر 

يلا معلش انا الكبير :closedeye


----------



## twety (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: زواج الرجل بامرأه اكبر منه*



Coptic Man قال:


> بتغلطي فيا وبتقولي يا صغنن ربنا يسامحك
> 
> انا كنت مجرد با استفسر
> 
> يلا معلش انا الكبير :closedeye


 
*ياحرااااااااااااااام*

*براءة الاطفال فى عنيييييييييييييييك*

*ماشى ياصغنن :smil15:*


----------



## Coptic Man (16 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: زواج الرجل بامرأه اكبر منه*



twety قال:


> *ياحرااااااااااااااام*
> 
> *براءة الاطفال فى عنيييييييييييييييك*
> 
> *ماشى ياصغنن :smil15:*


 
سامحها يارب 

واشويها في النار :t33:


----------



## candy shop (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: زواج الرجل بامرأه اكبر منه*

حرام عليك يا كوبتك

ليه يتتريق على تويتى

قدك دى لا

دى لسه صغنن

هههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## twety (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: زواج الرجل بامرأه اكبر منه*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> حرام عليك يا كوبتك​
> 
> ليه يتتريق على تويتى​
> قدك دى لا​
> ...


 

*ربنا يخليكى للغلابه اللى زى يا كاندى*

*ونكيد الاعادى*
:ura1::act23::ura1:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: زواج الرجل بامرأه اكبر منه*

انا ضد الفكرة دى نهائى نهائى نهائى نهائى​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: زواج الرجل بامرأه اكبر منه*

الحقيقه معظم هذه الزيجات معرضه للفشل فى معظم الاحيان بسبب كسر أحد أركان نجاح الزواج وهو التكافؤ  .........وأمامى حاله لرجل متزوج بأمرأه أكبر منه ورغم وجود ثلاثة أطفال بينهم ألا أن الحياه بينهم شبه جحيم .....فلا يكاد يمر يوم بدون مشاكل بسبب انها تريد  أن تتحكم بكل شىء بحكم انها الآكبر والاوعى طبعا" غير الغيره من أى واحده أصغر منها تكون متواجده معها ومع زوجها فى مكان واحد ....ولكن زى ما بيقولوا لكل قاعده شواذ لآنه أكيد فى أزواج اخرين استطاعوا تحقيق المعادله الصعبه . وشكرا".


----------



## candy shop (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: زواج الرجل بامرأه اكبر منه*

ميرسى يا تويتى يا حببتى 

واى خدمه ياصغنن​


----------



## candy shop (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: زواج الرجل بامرأه اكبر منه*

شكرااااااااااااااااا ليكى يا فراشه

يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (19 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: زواج الرجل بامرأه اكبر منه*

المهم يا دونا لو حصل يبقى اقساه 

سنتين مش اكتر

واكيد اللى بتتكلمى عليهم  الفرق كبير

شكرااااااااااااااا ليكى​


----------



## sosofofo (22 ديسمبر 2008)

بصراحة الموضوع ده مهم
انا اعرف واحد كان بيحي واحدة (بنت عمه )اكبر منه وكانوا عايشين مع فترة كبيرة
ولما جه وقت الارتباط قالها مش هينفع اننا نرتبط وسابها وبعد فتره راح اتعرف على واحده تاني
بس المشكلة ان حب البنت ليه كان كبير المسكينة فضلت مستنيها وبعدين
وبعد كل ده راح خطب اختها التانية ما هي اصغر منه


----------



## candy shop (23 ديسمبر 2008)

sosofofo قال:


> بصراحة الموضوع ده مهم
> انا اعرف واحد كان بيحي واحدة (بنت عمه )اكبر منه وكانوا عايشين مع فترة كبيرة
> ولما جه وقت الارتباط قالها مش هينفع اننا نرتبط وسابها وبعد فتره راح اتعرف على واحده تاني
> بس المشكلة ان حب البنت ليه كان كبير المسكينة فضلت مستنيها وبعدين
> وبعد كل ده راح خطب اختها التانية ما هي اصغر منه


 
كده حرام اوى اوى 

وازى اختها توافق بيه بعد ما عرفت انه كان بيحب اختها

ازاى يتعاملوا مع بعض بعد كده 

صعب اوى​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*اعتقد لو سيبنا كلام الاهل والناس وهما بيحبوا بعض اوووووى ومش حاسين بالفرق فى السن الى بينهم يبقا ايه المانع انهم يتجوزوا بس ميبقاش فرق كبير يعنى 3 او 4 سنين كتير لو سنه او سنتين يبقا معقول*​


----------



## sosofofo (27 ديسمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> كده حرام اوى اوى
> 
> وازى اختها توافق بيه بعد ما عرفت انه كان بيحب اختها
> 
> ...



مرسي لردك وهو فعلا موقف صعب قوي قوي 
شكرا ليك


----------



## وليم تل (28 ديسمبر 2008)

حقا كاندى 
موضوع هام خاصة فى مجتمعنا الشرقى
واعتقد من رأى ان السن ليس دليلا كافيا
للتكافؤ بين الفتى والفتاة مثل بعض الاراء
لانة ايضا ليس مصدرا اساسيا كأثبات لنضج تفكير احدهما
او مقدرتة على تحمل المسؤلية وقيادة دفة سفينة الحياة
ومن هنا اقول ان فارق السن لا يؤثر بالسلب فى الحياة الزوجية
مع تحفظى بالا يكون الفارق كبيرا خاصة وان العوامل البيولوجية تؤثر
على المرأة قبل الرجل وهذا يظهر على المدى الطويل وافضل
الا يزيد عن سنتين او ثلاث 
وكم اتمنى ان نصل لمرحلة من الاختيار الحر ويكون رأى
العائلة استشارى فقط وليس اجباريا
ودمتى بود​


----------



## مارلين ابراهيم (3 فبراير 2009)

فعلا الموضوع ده بيرفضه المجتمع لكن المجتمع مش هيعيش مع الناس في بيوتهم 
يعني لما يكون الراجا اكبر بتكون حياتهم سعيده علي طول لازم بتحصل مشاكل
المهم الاثنين اللي عايشين مع بعض متفاهمين ولا لا وكده مش هيحسوا مين الاكبر 
مش مهم المجتمع يرفض ولا يقبل


----------



## anosh (3 فبراير 2009)

*انا اعرف بنات ارتبطوا بشخص اكبر منهم بس بسنه واحده و الزواج ناجح جدا ...... بصراحه انا ممكن اقتنع بزواج شاب اصغر من البنت بسنه واحده بس لكن اكتر من سنه الموضوع مش بيبقى لذيذ لان عقل البنت يفوق عقل الولد فى النمو بسنتين و كمان البنت بيبان عليها السن اكتر من الولد يعنى لما تكون هى كمان اكبر منه بكام سنه بعد كده الناس هايفتكروه ماشى مع مامته مش مع مراته .........  ميرسى على المناقشة اللذيذه و طرح مشكلة معاصرة فى زمن غابت فيه الامكانيات و تاهت القلوب ....... صلى عنى *​


----------

